# Dose for paratyphoid



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi 
I want to treat my pigeons for paratyphoid..They r eating properly but I have noticed runny poops , severe weight loss and wing tend to fall on the sides .
I guess they r suffering from paratyphoid.
I have amoxicillin 125 mg powder with me. Please help me with the dose for this , i am a novice and i have no idea about the dose ..
I haven't treated my pigeons for worms yet but i will as soon as i get rid of the paratyphoid .


Thank You


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

For a 350g Pigeon, a suspension of 125mg/ml....dosage of .4cc, 2x/day for Amoxy, according to my last avian vet prescription.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

*How do I make the suspension ? can u please be more specific ? *and i dont have a digital weighing machine i tried to use the analog one and it hardly gave any deflection so i think my pigeon weighs less than 350g . Could possibly be around 200-250 g not sure though......would the dose vary for the weight of the pigeon......


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

125mg of powdered amoxy in what amount of water and for how long ?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

U can see the 'pigeon diseases; link on my website",i hope it helps 
the link is below my post


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

thank you Dr.Boney ...it is helpful..


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

Reference --> http://allpigeons.webs.com/pigeondiseases.htm.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

If you can't get a fecal sample checked for an exact diagnosis, I would worm them 1st with a gentle wormer. The most common problem is worms, coccidia, and paratyphoid (salmonella). I would treat the simplest first to see if they pass any worms.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Nazmul said:


> Hi
> I want to treat my pigeons for paratyphoid..They r eating properly but I have noticed runny poops , severe weight loss and wing tend to fall on the sides .
> I guess they r suffering from paratyphoid.
> I have amoxicillin 125 mg powder with me. Please help me with the dose for this , i am a novice and i have no idea about the dose ..
> ...


Nazmul, if you want to try treating you birds with the Amoxicillin I can help you with the dosing/mixing, but 125mg powder is a little unclear, so you mean that you have capsules that are 125mg each or have a powder that is 125mg per a certain measured amount (like a teaspoon). Also Amoxicillin is not the the drug of choice for treatment of paratyphoid in pigeon, if you were seeing a vet and they suspected paratyphoid (salmonellosis) they most like would recommend treatment with Baytril (Enrofloxacin), a antibiotic in the fluoroquinolone family of drugs, you could also use the human equivalent Ciprofloxacin, or also use Norfloxacin (or a few other "floxacins" as well ).

Karyn


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

But senior breeders here use amoxicillin for treating paratyphoid may be because it is a common medicine.I could not find baytril in the medicine store.Forget about the 125mg .I have 250mg amoxicillin capsules and ciprofloxacin 500mg tablets.I will use the one u recommend me since i am a novice.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Nazmul said:


> But senior breeders here use amoxicillin for treating paratyphoid may be because it is a common medicine.I could not find baytril in the medicine store.Forget about the 125mg .I have 250mg amoxicillin capsules and ciprofloxacin 500mg tablets.I will use the one u recommend me since i am a novice.


Nazmul, when I offer advice, I usually do it from the perspective of what I would do, or treatments I would like to see take place for one of my own birds. If I suspected one, or more, of own my birds had paratyphoid, I would chose a fluoroquinolone. I have Baytril so that is what I would use, but Ciprofloxacin is a perfectly good alternative, except you will have to give twice a day dosing instead of once.

You can grind the 500mg tablet into as very fine a powder as you can and then add 10mL of honey to this, stir well, wait 20 minutes, stir well again and you will have a 5% Cipro suspension to dose with (50mg/mL). You give your bird(s) 0.10cc (2 drops, 5mg) twice a day for 14 days. Stir well before each dose and refrigerate the med between use.

Karyn


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank You so much Karyn.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Nazmul said:


> 125mg of powdered amoxy in what amount of water and for how long ?


I noted that in my initial response...



Jaye said:


> For a 350g Pigeon, _*a suspension of 125mg/ml*_....dosage of .4cc, 2x/day for Amoxy, according to my last avian vet prescription.


Just FYI, future reference...if a person writes it like this it means that _125mg of the med should be combined w/ 1ml of water_ to make the suspension. 

So, if one had tablets of, say, 250mg, and the required suspension was 125mg/ml....then they would crush the tablet and mix with 2ml water to get the suspension....

Hope you have it all worked out. I am glad you actually have Cipro (which is teh same as Baytril, I believe). It is probably more effective than Amoxycillin in this instance.

Best of luck. Do make sure you clean up the loft very, very well also. And let us know how the sick ones are doing.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Nazmul...use pasturized honey if available, as honey can contain harmful bacteria.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

*jaye* , I was confused in the beginning because the amoxicillin that i have is actually in a container having 125mg/5ml which I should have mentioned earlier.... But u suggested me 125mg/1ml and 1ml is a very small amount so i had confusions..Thank You for your further clarification...
Charis-It says 100% pure natural honey ..hopefully it is pasturised..


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

can you treat the breeder raising a 10 days old squeker? or give them amoxicillin or enrofloxyn.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

I have the same question...I have a pair that is raising a 2-3 week old chick..Can i give them this dose ?...I think the chick also has paratyphoid ..Can this dose be given to the chick ??


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

?????????????????????????


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Nazmul said:


> I have the same question...I have a pair that is raising a 2-3 week old chick..Can i give them this dose ?...I think the chick also has paratyphoid ..Can this dose be given to the chick ??


Medicating pigeons, when raising squabs, can be problematic. A few things you can do is dose the male early in the morning, separate him for an hour (with a dish of water where he is confined) and then let him back after giving the med a chance to get out of his crop, then late night dose him again, where you can turn the lights out so he does not get bothered by the squabs to feed them. We usually want a squab to be 3 weeks old and older when treating with a a fluoroquinolone (Baytril, Cipro), as this class of antibiotics can effect the way cartilage is formed in growing birds. That being said, if the chick is ill, it would be better off to medicate them, especially since they are not neo-nates, but 2-3 weeks old. I would give them 0.05cc (1 drop, 2.5 mg) twice a day, this will be in the therapeutic range and also make allowance that they may get some indirect medication from their father (even though we are trying to prevent this).

Karyn


----------

